# What Tool?



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

I have no clue about woodworking or machine shopping but would like to be able to make one of these very accurately and repeatable.  I just rough cut this one on my bandsaw.  I couldn't make the piece that would fit into it for an exact fit but I would like to be able make one of those as well.  Any ideas on what tool i would use to make it, or is it just beyond a home shop to do?

Intelligence and skill are no impediment to operating whatever it is, my helper (picture included) will do all the brain work.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

Peter, Possibly a Scroll saw, that would be my guess, OR do the other end in Resin, that would also look neat..


----------



## skiprat (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd use a router with a perfect  point 30 deg bit. But it depends on what you want from the final result. 
If you matched the piece you have done already with another piece that fitted inside, do you realise that the existing long spikes will reduce in length drastically as you turn it round, but the matched piece won't.
Are you trying to get 'pool cue' type joints?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 24, 2010)

Both of these pens where done with my 30 deg router bit. The black / white one was done by the router cutting perpendicular to the end of the blanks and the other was done at with the router moving at a sharp angle to the blank.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea. I think on the final piece I'm looking to make the slots for the piece that will fit inside will be narrower, instead of cut from the corners of the blank. In the end I'm trying to create what's called a full splice pool cue blank in miniature. I figured I could make pens out of them or make replicas of real pool cues. If I used a router to make the piece I photoed, what would i use to make the negative piece that would fit into it?

the picture of your second pen, looks like what im going for, except im going to put in a sheet or two of colored veneer to accent the points.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

Here are some pics of a pool cue pen I am making now. The best I could do for points was two butterfly points (rounded points) I'm using a grey acrylic to simulate the wrap. I ground down a parting tool very thin and experiemented with it. I can cut very small light grooves in it and it looks like a linen wrap. I used a blank from El Mostro cut very thin and sandwiched between black veneers as the decorative rings.

As you can see the scale is somewhat wrong, but I'm still playing around with it.

I didn't edit the pics just wanted to get them posted.  You are one of my hero pen makers.  Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.  I really want to make some pool cue pens.


----------



## Seer (Jul 24, 2010)

Peter how about this way?
http://www.waynecustomcues.com/recut-points.html


----------



## skiprat (Jul 24, 2010)

Peter, I can't promise, but I'll try and make time to knock up a blank and take loads of pics tomorrow. 
Do you have a router and can you index on your lathe? 

Your pool making buddies should be able to show you how to do splicing and they even have a neat little jig. I can't remember the name, something like 4 point jig or 4 finger jig or something like that.
There was some pics recently and I posted a pic of this jig in the thread.
Type 'Pool Cue Joints' in our search function. It wasn't one of my threads.


----------



## Seer (Jul 24, 2010)

Peter for the wrap Meucci covers theres which I never liked on them but I wonder if CA would give you a smooth finish that way?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's a thread that could be useful. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57110&highlight=router+jig


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

*One of my first*

This is the second or third pool cue pen I made.  I did it about 1 year ago I think.  It was before I learned to remove centerbands.  The ferrule and tip are faux ivory and some blue resin from Dawn.  I dont remember what it's called but it looks so much like a cue tip you think you will get blue chalk on you when you touch it.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't have a router, but I can index on my lathe.  I was looking at some of the dremel router jigs and such on Stewart McDonald for guitar builders and was trying to figure if they would allow me to router out a slot to put points into.  If that would work then all I would have to do is figure out how to cut the inlays to fit perfectly.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 24, 2010)

You don't have a router!!!  Shame on you!!! No workshop is complete without at least 4 or 5 !!!! LOL, just kidding:biggrin: 

However, I really think that a router is the best tool to get a nice sharp point. Of course, please look around on the interweb and see the various methods of making these cuts. Some are very ingenious, but unfortunately most don't have that double sharp point that is so sought after.

I'm busy assembling my goodies and have changed it so that a basic square ( 90 deg) ended router bit can be used. (The sharp point 30 deg router bits are pretty expensive and of course the inlay bits also need to be cut accurately at 30 deg.) 

I'll finish it off tomorrow and take several pics. If it proves helpful, then I'll make a tutorial from it as well.:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 25, 2010)

If you set that into a mold and pour it, then you will instantly have perfect joints with no seams and no fussing around!


----------

